# Got through FIRST DAY ON THE JOB



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

with almost NO ANXIETY whatsoever. I am working with a small group of people which normally sends my anxiety through the roof but I managed to get through the day with very little anxiety. I wasnt exactly talkative but did add to a few conversations. 

:banana :banana :banana :banana 

Lets hope it keeps going good....


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

that's just great! I envy you 

what job is it?


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Great!! 

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three boogies for Penny68!
:boogie :boogie :boogie
Way to go!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Oh yeah I guess I forgot to mention what the job is....an assistant coordinator in a senior nutrition program for the local hospital. Still going okay so far....feels good to be working again.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

first days at work are harddd! and you got through with no anxiety? go you :boogie


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Of course you got through it, even if you had been experiencing all kinds of anxiety you still would have pulled through.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Good for you.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

That's Fantastic!! :boogie :banana :boogie


----------

